# How does he look?



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Im picking this guy up next weekend as my second horse. I found more info and some more pictures of him at shows and stuff. He has points in showmanship, horsemanship, equitation and hus. Im 51 and hes 16h. His new barn name is gonna be Sarren. 
These pictures arent mine but ill be getting some more recent ones from the current owner on tuesday. 
horse24301 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6886945834/in/photostream/ 
Im also newer to the site i joined a few months back but never really got on.


----------



## lexxhorse (Mar 29, 2012)

He has *very* nice conformation! Nice strong hindquarters, good sloping shoulder. He has an even topline, and is a very balanced horse overall. He should do awesome in halter/showmanship and pleasure classes! Beautiful horse!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

He's got great conformation, but he could use more muscling, especially over his topline Build that up, and you guys will do great!!

EDIT: *Showing in halter and conformation classes.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Leahrene said:


> Im picking this guy up next weekend as my second horse. I found more info and some more pictures of him at shows and stuff. He has points in showmanship, horsemanship, equitation and hus. Im 51 and hes 16h. His new barn name is gonna be Sarren.
> These pictures arent mine but ill be getting some more recent ones from the current owner on tuesday.
> horse24301 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Horse-1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Im also newer to the site i joined a few months back but never really got on.


Nice looking horse.

You are going to need to keep right after his neck if you want to halter him.

Do not let him get any heavier through the neck.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this horse, congrats.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Those pictures are old, hes 5 in them. Hes now 7 so he has changed alittle. Ive never shown halter or showmanship so if i did itd just be for fun at 4h and open level. I bought him for western and hus. Lol. The one where hes tied and cantering are newer.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I like him a lot, he will make a good HUS horse. If he turns up missing, he is _not _in PA...:wink:


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha. Thats where he is to being with! Im in ohio, i have to drive 5 hours both ways to get him. My trainer would go on a rampage, she wants me to get him so she can work with him. Lol!


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

The drive will definately be worth it! I need to start getting my HUS mare ready again, unfortunately the arena is a mess.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

We got the ok from the vet and we get the coggins onnfriday. Were actually bringing two horses home. Him and a pony from the same place. So hell have a buddy but we cant keep him so my trainers taking the pony.  the vet said he is super level headed and didnt flinch at anything and is very well mannered. :3 im so excited.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

II can understand your excitement. My mare is exactly like that. I am training a Chincoteague Pony to be a barrel pony currently. Although I am trying to get a good home for my old trail mare and get me another HUS project.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

Sounds fun.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

It is  I love my horses.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

For me I'd not halter him, he'd not really a halter type to me, but if he has the brain for showmanship I don't see why not.


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

I know. I bought him for western pleasure and to be a all around. Ive never done in hand showing. I just wanted to get others oppinion on his build since im not the most trained in that aspect.


----------

